# Disco's Pepper Back Bacon....



## SonnyE (Jan 15, 2019)

YaHoo! It's Pelical Day!
Out of the curing bag and into a bath. In an hour, it's onto the rack for it's pelical forming.
I'm off to Disco's to refresh on the Pepper Back (Candian) Bacon.
All right! 4 tsp cracked black peppercorns after the pelical, just before the smoker.
(I don't know why I get a brain fart about that timing...)

Onward through the Fog.....



Now, I tend to err to the long side on my curing, so I've chosen 14 days as my cure time. It just works for me. No doubt about it. I use that time frame for Slab or Loin Bacon.
Slow cookin - slow curin - cold smokin. Just suits me.

This might hit a stall due to weather. It's storming here till Thursday or Fryday. So since I don't _*have* to_ get wet, I'll likely _*wait* out_ the storm.
It's growing season. This is the time of year we grow this years brush for fire season. And Oh! How we love our Brush Fires out here!

Gotta go feed the Grandson....


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2019)

Can't go wrong with a Disco recipe. Imma watching.

Chris


----------



## disco (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm watching!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

Waiting do we need to bring some eggs and biscuits?

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Waiting do we need to bring some eggs and biscuits?
> 
> Warren



Naw. We have eggs and Bisquick.
Just bring your appetite.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

OK, damn the storms, I set up a patio umbrella, Peppered my Pelicalated chunk of cured Pork Loin, and hung it on a hook in the MES 40 cold smoker. The AMNPS is rollin along with Apple wood Dust, at a controlled 73-76 degree warmth.















1. TP-08 is F, IBT is Discoized      
2. Hangin my Bacon                    
3. TBS. That thin, blue smoke.

I think when your bacon is hanging, it's just plain... Sexy....


----------



## disco (Jan 16, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> OK, damn the storms, I set up a patio umbrella, Peppered my Pelicalated chunk of cured Pork Loin, and hung it on a hook in the MES 40 cold smoker. The AMNPS is rollin along with Apple wood Dust, at a controlled 73-76 degree warmth.
> 
> View attachment 385663
> View attachment 385665
> ...


Not according to She Who Must Be Obeyed.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

disco said:


> Not according to She Who Must Be Obeyed.



Wait, are we back to Pickles?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 16, 2019)

Whats on the top rack?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Naw. We have eggs and Bisquick.
> Just bring your appetite.


 

Say what  bisquick???

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 17, 2019)

Waiting for the results.
Gary


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 17, 2019)

Sonny got the bug..

I actually basically roll my bacon in black pepper and then let it form pellicle, it just works for me.

Now I'll make proper buttermilk biscuits and be on over Sonny!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Whats on the top rack?



A short piece of copper pipe. When more hunks are hanging, it spreads the weight.
But more importantly to me is it helps center the bacon hooks. The racks don't have a center span, so the piece of pipe was my "quick fix" to center it up.
I know... I'm weird.... LOL!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Say what  bisquick???
> 
> Warren



Well, yeah.... you don't like Bisquick?
 Cornbread then?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

Home made no box mix. Ha I use Jiffy mix corn bread.  
Actually we use Pillsbury ready made frozen butter milk biscuits.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Waiting for the results.
> Gary



Sorry Gary, when the rain slows down.
Right now it looks great and is aging in the curing fridge.

Daveomak and I were chatting and he mentioned he has a small fridge he uses.
I was afraid I would raise the hackles of hell if I put smoky smelling Bacon in the house fridge, and made everything "stink" of smoke.
So a very quick check, and I got in on the last day of a sale on small fridges. I got a Whirlpool 4.3 Cu Ft, no freezer, mini fridge for my doghouse. So for $117, I narrowly averted raising hell around here.

One small drawback though. All my cold cans of Beer smell like smoked Bacon now. It depends on one's point of view, but I like the smell on my cans...


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Home made no box mix. Ha I use Jiffy mix corn bread.
> Actually we use Pillsbury ready made frozen butter milk biscuits.
> Warren



Jiffy Mix here too. When I shop, I go Old School. My Dad used Jiffy Mix when I was a smaller kid.
And Bisquick was a staple. When I was 6, I'd get up on a Saturday and make pancakes. I loved Pancakes!
No doubt Mom or Dad was watching around the corner. But I got to be an exspurt at making Pancakes for the Family.
I can still knock out stacks of hot buttered Pancakes.
And now, finally, Home Cured and Smoked Bacon.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Sonny got the bug..
> 
> I actually basically roll my bacon in black pepper and then let it form pellicle, it just works for me.
> 
> Now I'll make proper buttermilk biscuits and be on over Sonny!



I considered that, Tom. But thought I would follow Disco's lead for my first Peppered Back Bacon.
Good chance I'll roll it wet next time. My coffee grinder crack black peppercorns didn't seem to want to stick well.
But I did "Git R Done!"


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

SonnyE Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> SonnyE Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 17, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I considered that, Tom. But thought I would follow Disco's lead for my first Peppered Back Bacon.
> Good chance I'll roll it wet next time. My coffee grinder crack black peppercorns didn't seem to want to stick well.
> But I did "Git R Done!"



I'm fortunate I can buy very strong black pepper in huge shakers then! I prefer a coarse grind my self!


----------

